# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  क्या आपको पता है कि कम सोने से वज़न घटता है

## Krishna

मित्रों,
अगर आप वजन घटाना चाहते हैं, तो जानकारों का कहना है कि आपको भरपूर नींद लेनी चाहिए। हाल ही में हुए शोध में पता चला है कि जो लोग हर रात पांच घंटे या उसे कम सोते हैं उनका वजन सात घंटे सोने वालो से ज्यादा होता है।

----------


## Krishna

अध्ययन के मुताबिक जो लोग कम सोते हैं और ज्यादा खाते हैं, उनकी ज्यादा ऊर्जा खर्च नहीं होती। जिससे वजन बढ़ने की समस्या होती है। अगर आप अपना वजन नियंत्रित करना चाहते हैं तो कम सोने से कोई फायदा नहीं होगा। पहले के कई शोधों में यह बात साबित नहीं होती कि कम नींद आने से वजन बढ़ता है लेकिन सोने को हमेशा ही हमारी प्राथमिकता में रखा गया है। हमेशा से ही डॉक्टर एक अच्छी नींद की सलाह देते आएं हैं।

----------


## Krishna

..............................

----------


## Krishna

*ज्यादा सोने से घटता है वजन*पर्याप्त नींद लेने से तनाव का स्तर तो कम होता ही है साथ ही आपके शरीर के हर अंग को आराम भी मिलता है। आप जब तक जागते रहेंगे तब तक आपके अंदर कुछ ना कुछ खाने की इच्छा होती रहेगी जो कि आपके पाचन शक्ति व शरीर के लिए नुकसानदेह है।

----------


## Krishna

रिसर्च के मुताबिक जो लोग कम सोते हैं वे ज्यादा से ज्यादा कैलोरी ऊर्जा लेते हैं। इसके साथ ही पर्याप्त नींद नहीं लेने से उनकी ऊर्जा का क्षय भी कम होता है जिससे उनका वजन बढ़ता जाता है। इसके विपरीत जो लोग ज्यादा सोते हैं वे उनकी तुलना में कम कैलोरी उर्जा लेते हैं और सोने में ज्यादा कैलोरी ऊर्जा क्षय करते हैं। अध्ययन कहता है कि अगर इस बात को आम जिंदगी पर लागू किया जाए तो कम सोने पर मोटापे का खतरा बढ़ता है।

----------


## Krishna

अपर्याप्त नींद लेने से वजन बढ़ने के साथ कई और समस्याएं हो सकती हैं आइए जानें उनके बारे में।


अपर्याप्त नींद से शरीर के कार्बोहाइड्रेट का पूरा प्रयोग नहीं हो पाता और शरीर में ग्लूकोज की मात्रा बढ़ जाती है जिससे इंसुलिन बढ़ता है और शरीर में चर्बी जमा होने लगती है।   
कम सोने से लेप्टिन का लेवल नीचे चला जाता है, जिससे शरीर में कार्बोहाईड्रेट युक्ता आहार खाने की प्रबल इच्छा होती है।


अपर्याप्त नींद से हार्मोन की वृद्धि का स्तर घटता है जिससे शरीर में समस्याएं पैदा होती हैं।   
भरपूर नींद नहीं लेने से इंसुलिन बनने की प्रक्रिया में रुकावट आती है, जिससे डायबटीज का खतरा बढ़ जाता है।


पूरी नींद आपको ब्लड प्रेशर के खतरे से बचा सकती है।
कम नींद लेने से हृदय रोग का खतरा बना रहता है।

----------

